# Palmdale CA- male sable needs rescue



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I got this on Facebook from a GSD rescue group, they can't help so were looking for someone who could. They said the local GSD rescues already know about him.

Link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...3403897771.165901.148051962771&type=1&theater

Info:
"Palmdale, CA - we are FULL and cannot help this kiddo. His owner died and he will be taken to shelter soon. He's currently living alone in a backyard. Please share him, maybe someone out there can help him. 
Contact is: [email protected]
Anyone who needs more info on this kiddo or can help - PLEASE email: [email protected] directly"


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

I've emailed twice that I could help at least with fostering but no response.  Hope this means he is safe already. Poor dog.


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

oh wow so handsome! Hope he's safe


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

WOW - he looks like Jakoda's Masi!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He does! A little scruffier but looks just like her (when I was in the middle of blowing her out!) If he had a different collar on him, he could pass for her twin, 

Hope he can find a good home, if he were closer I'd check him out myself!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow he does look like one of my pups but nope i've not sold a pup to anyone in CA..I would check with Jean Schrader


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Any updates? His picture has disappeared off FB and I never received any response regarding this poor dog. I'm hoping he's safe because if not, that really sucks since he could have come home with me until we found a permanent solution.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I live in Palmdale and just saw this! I will pass it around and see what I can personally do.


----------



## JohnnyB (Apr 2, 2008)

Are people who don't live local able to rescue dogs?


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

I sent an e-mail at the time I saw this listing and receive a response that they were working with someone . . . . . .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Got the following response from the people working with him:



> Hi Jennifer,
> 
> Thanks so much for reaching out. He is going to a trainer within the next week and then will be placed in a rescue.
> 
> ...


So he can get our of urgent and into the non-urgent site...


----------

